# RS3 Sportback at the Barcelona Auto Show 2015



## drixtab (Aug 24, 2013)

Chanced upon the Barcelona Auto Show and dropped by the Audi display. Too many people and was only able to capture these semi-clean shots... enjoy... engine bay was shut and the guy on the display didn't want to open it when I asked...


----------



## batman25 (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice first post.


----------



## Figas (Apr 12, 2009)

Anyone know what colour this is?

I think I may have to spend a little more on an exclusive paint order 

Figas


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Maybe its because there are heaps of A3 hatcbacks/sportsbacks in Australia, but the RS3 in this guise just doesn't do it for me. **flame suit on**

I think they could have pushed the envelope more with the design, and made it a lot more aggressive to set it apart from the the rest of the line up.


----------



## John4378 (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice, it has Ducati rotors (wavy pattern)


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Figas said:


> Anyone know what colour this is?
> 
> I think I may have to spend a little more on an exclusive paint order
> 
> Figas


Pretty sure thats the Glut Orange.


----------



## kdphan (Aug 11, 2014)

oh please let it come to the states in sportback form


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

3Peat said:


> Maybe its because there are heaps of A3 hatcbacks/sportsbacks in Australia, but the RS3 in this guise just doesn't do it for me. **flame suit on**
> 
> I think they could have pushed the envelope more with the design, and made it a lot more aggressive to set it apart from the the rest of the line up.


Agreed, this RS car is lacking the aggressive flares and visibly wider stance I expected.


----------



## bbbobbb (Feb 4, 2007)

kdphan said:


> oh please let it come to the states in sportback form


2nd please....hopeless though, right?


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

ChrisFu said:


> Agreed, this RS car is lacking the aggressive flares and visibly wider stance I expected.


LOL. They probably want to avoid the ultra boy racer label which let's be honest for some of us 30+ crowd would like to avoid. The great thing about Audi is they tend to be a bit more tasteful, clean, and practical with their designs. Yet, still retain imo an aggressive look. They're not going to have 20 inch high spoilers and unnecessary super exaggerated aero kits, etc.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

bbbobbb said:


> 2nd please....hopeless though, right?


As long as we get the sedan over here I'm happy. RS3 hatchback.....ewwwww. I want these cars for the cost to power ratio and chic magnet. And I'm sorry over here in the states especially in the major cities only people that will take notice of your $60K RS3 "Sportback" are Audi forum members and that's about it, lol.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

scope213 said:


> I want these cars for the cost to power ratio and chic magnet.


I will agree chics love them. In fact once they are latched on they are tough to shake off! My wife has more wheel time than I do!


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Please sign me up for one just like that !


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

scope213 said:


> LOL. They probably want to avoid the ultra boy racer label which let's be honest for some of us 30+ crowd would like to avoid. The great thing about Audi is they tend to be a bit more tasteful, clean, and practical with their designs. Yet, still retain imo an aggressive look. They're not going to have 20 inch high spoilers and unnecessary super exaggerated aero kits, etc.


Since when does flared fenders and a wider stance mean "boy racer look"? Have you seen essentially *all *previous RS cars? 

The point is that to many people the RS3 looks far too similar to an S3. There is no mistaking an RS7 for an S7

-Member of the 30+ crowd


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

ChrisFu said:


> Since when does flared fenders and a wider stance mean "boy racer look"? Have you seen essentially *all *previous RS cars?
> 
> The point is that to many people the RS3 looks far too similar to an S3. There is no mistaking an RS7 for an S7
> 
> -Member of the 30+ crowd


Greetings fellow 30 something person, 

Well I was imagining the new Focus RS flared fenders or the WRX STI wings is what you guys were referring to. Because the S3 and the RS3 imo look aggressive and enough to differentiate itself from the base model A3. Also, the rs3 has the mesh grille, loud snap crackle pop coming out from the bazooka tube looking exhausts, etc. to differentiate itself from the s3. The car just screams class VS "trying really hard". 

You know I heard people complaining about the look of THE AMG CLA45 sedan when it first came out and people thought it was WAY too aggressive looking.

I just think Audi did a great job with the power, design, and price point. 



Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nachtsturm (May 8, 2012)

scope213 said:


> Greetings fellow 30 something person,
> 
> Well I was imagining the new Focus RS flared fenders or the WRX STI wings is what you guys were referring to. Because the S3 and the RS3 imo look aggressive and enough to differentiate itself from the base model A3. Also, the rs3 has the mesh grille, loud snap crackle pop coming out from the bazooka tube looking exhausts, etc. to differentiate itself from the s3. The car just screams class VS "trying really hard".
> 
> ...


I am also a member of 30+ group. 

Hands-down I would prefer it to have the wide body stance of all RS's of yore and hatchback form. However, I will take the RS stateside in any form I can get it.

If people are complaining about the design being too aggressive, then all I have to say is the car isn't for you.

I am cross shopping the CLA45, S3 (hoping for the RS3), and believe it or not... The Focus RS. I am number one on the waiting list at a local Ford dealer. I don't mind the less subtle approach. In fact, I thought they were too subtle with the Focus RS, really was hoping for the widebody. Later found out it was either widebody or AWD, (No budget for both) Ford Perf made the right decision. Though this would have been perfect! Couldn't find the good wide stance RS3 sedan rendering...










This is just my humble opinion, then again I grew up driving Talon TSi AWD, Stealth RT TT, WRX STi's and SRT-4's, amongst many RWD sport cars. Maybe I am just used to it or haven't grown up completely. :laugh:


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

ChrisFu said:


> The point is that to many people the RS3 looks far too similar to an S3. There is no mistaking an RS7 for an S7


Other than the honeycomb grille, quattro in that grille, and the RS7 badge itself.. I disagree, the RS7 doesn't have much in the way of more aggressive styling than the S7. I even googled rear pics to compare the rear fender flares.. and I can't tell the difference. And those things are also different between the S3/RS3.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

To be frank, what really looks aggressive to me is the badge itself....RS3; no matter how the car looks. Even for a lay person when they see that badge they'll know this is a car not to be trifled with. ;D

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------

